# Renault Trafic Camper 1985



## Tyrone Ryan (Jun 6, 2019)

Hey all, I have been looking for a year for inlet and exhaust manifold for 1.6 Petrol Renault Trafic Camper 1985, the summer is coming up, school holidays. Any ideas guys, cheers.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Try the breakers websites where you can input your requirements. They are linked up to other breakers where they can search their databases.
Cheers,
Alan


----------

